# What to do with my 09 Roubaix



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

we all want what we dont have, was the tarmac really that much better you have to ask yourself, so much so to cut your losses and get one?? what are you using it for? i just bought an 09 roubaix elite, im using it for conditioning, i preferred it slightly to the tarmac, its a comfier ride and it still rips, plus its a cooler looking frame in my opinion,

im not a racer and im not tough as nails i dont want to feel beat up after a ride, the tarmac is a more hardcore race bike and im a mountain biker, you have a cool bike, put some light wheels on it and its as fast as anything else, i know mine is, its just my legs holding me back, for now!!


----------



## jut8 (Oct 11, 2006)

So I was at the shop a few weeks ago and I picked up an 09 Roubaix Elite, its a full carbon frame with the tapered headtube. It seemed like a good bike for me at the time. But now after riding a buddies 07 Tarmac Pro, i think i may have made a mistake, and I think I should have bought a Tarmac instead. I know the Tarmac has the "compact geo" but both my and my buddies bike were 56's and they seemed to fit pretty good, but the tarmac just felt a bit better to me in terms of ride position and handling. For the record he does have a better wheelset than me, but the component spec is pretty much the same as i swapped the shimano components for some sram rival. What would my best bet be to get a tarmac frame for the least amount of $$? The bike has around 600 miles on it now, so i doubt the shop will take it back, plus I swapped the parts out on it. Should i try eBay and sell the frame only since I have the components that I want, or is there another source i should try?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Tarmac versus Roubaix is really a rider preference, and only you can decide whether the cost of switching is going to be worth it. But on top of this there is a world of difference between Elite level ($2200) and Pro level ($5000-5500). The extra money goes into a much better frame as well as components and wheelset. The whole package really ought to be considerably nicer since it is 2.5x the price!

If I were you, I would ride the heck out of what you've got and upgrade in a year or two. No matter what you have, there will always be a nicer bike or sexy new components out there to tempt you. I doubt that you will see a measurable performance difference with the upgrade.

But if you have the disposable income and just have to have that Tarmac now, your best approach is probably to sell the Roubaix frame on ebay, buy a new Tarmac Pro SL frameset at the LBS and move your components over. I believe that the Roubaix Elite takes a standard bottom bracket (not BB30), so you will be able to move your crankset over to the Tarmac along with the rest of the components. You might want to do some demo rides and account for the wheelset difference, before you commit to this. It'll probably cost you close to $1k assuming you do all the wrenching yourself. 

(Personally I wouldn't buy a high-end frame or bike on ebay or craigslist because you lose the manufacturer's warranty).


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Never mind

Bill


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

SenorBlanco said:


> Doesn't the Tarmac SL have BB30? Or is that just the SL2?


The bike does and so does the "module", but the Tarmac Pro SL frameset does not.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> I believe that the Roubaix Elite takes a standard bottom bracket (not BB30), so you will be able to move your crankset over to the Tarmac along with the rest of the components.


Doesn't the Tarmac SL have BB30? Or is that just the SL2?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Yup, erik9108 has it right.



SenorBlanco said:


> So if you buy a Tarmac Pro Red/DA complete bike with the Specy crankset, it has the oversize BB, correct?


Yes, it uses BB30.



> But if you buy a Tarmac Pro SL frameset its the standard BB?


Yes, it uses a standard 68mm bottom bracket with english thread.

The only thing to add is that Specialized sell a Tarmac Pro SL module for about $500 more than the frameset. This is the frameset plus bottom bracket and Specialized crank-set and this uses BB30. Thus the frame in the module is exactly the same as what you get when you buy the whole bike.

Whether you get the BB30 or the standard BB, the BB shell (the part of the frame around the BB) is massive and very stiff. I'm very happy with the Tarmac Pro SL with the standard BB. It is plenty stiff enough for me and I like having a free choice of industry-standard components rather than worrying about BB30 compatibility.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> The bike does and so does the "module", but the Tarmac Pro SL frameset does not.


I'm confused, so at the risk of total thread hijacking I am going to ask for some clarification.

So if you buy a Tarmac Pro Red/DA complete bike with the Specy crankset, it has the oversize BB, correct?

But if you buy a Tarmac Pro SL frameset its the standard BB?

I will readily admit I am still quite murky on the BB30/oversize stuff, so these are likely basic questions.


----------



## erik9108 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Pro SL has the standard BB. I just finished putting mine together a few weeks ago - amazing bike, btw. Did a century ride last weekend and was very comfortable despite my legs being drained of energy by the end.  

If you buy the complete Pro SL bike, it comes with the BB30. The same is true about the SL2.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Yup, erik9108 has it right.


Perfect, thanks for filling me in. And now back to your regularly scheduled frame wavering...


----------



## jut8 (Oct 11, 2006)

I think the Tarmac may be the way to go for me, i took another ride on it today, and I just really seem to have a good connection with the bike. I will most likely end up putting the frame on ebay and see what happens with it and go from there. If the price difference is not too much, I will buy a new tarmac pro frame from the shop, if not I will just keep my eyes open for a used frame on ebay, the model year really doesnt concern me too much so long as it is the new style frame, the one i road was not a pro sl it was an older pro so maybe i may end up washing out in terms of $$ from an 09 Roubiax frame to an 07 or 08 tarmac frame. We will see.


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

absolutely loving my 08 Tarmac S-Works SL2 with standard BB...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

jut8 said:


> So I was at the shop a few weeks ago and I picked up an 09 Roubaix Elite, its a full carbon frame with the tapered headtube. It seemed like a good bike for me at the time. But now after riding a buddies 07 Tarmac Pro, i think i may have made a mistake, and I think I should have bought a Tarmac instead. I know the Tarmac has the "compact geo" but both my and my buddies bike were 56's and they seemed to fit pretty good, but the tarmac just felt a bit better to me in terms of ride position and handling. For the record he does have a better wheelset than me, but the component spec is pretty much the same as i swapped the shimano components for some sram rival. What would my best bet be to get a tarmac frame for the least amount of $$? The bike has around 600 miles on it now, so i doubt the shop will take it back, plus I swapped the parts out on it. Should i try eBay and sell the frame only since I have the components that I want, or is there another source i should try?


Aren't you a fellow Enduro SL owner? Your name looks familiar. Anyway, see if your buddy will swap wheels with you. The roubaix has 25c tires. Your Roubaix might feel racier with 23c tires. Also there's the rims - try your buddie's wheels/tires on your Roubaix and see how that feels. Good luck


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i changed over my tires to 23c before my roubaix elite left the shop, it does make a big difference, i tested the roubaix elite and tarmac elite back to back, i was actually edging towards the tarmac till i tried the roubaix with 23c tires, it really livened the bike up without the teeth chattering ride the tarmac gave me which made it just right

the stock wheels on the roubaix are also heavy, i didnt weigh them but id say theyre over a kilo each, im very happy with the bike as it is but in time id like to swap to a lighter wheelset and crank, for the moment though im just having serious fun, i have the bike less than a week and ive already put way over a 100 miles on it


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Pokey said:


> Aren't you a fellow Enduro SL owner? Your name looks familiar. Anyway, see if your buddy will swap wheels with you. The roubaix has 25c tires. Your Roubaix might feel racier with 23c tires. Also there's the rims - try your buddie's wheels/tires on your Roubaix and see how that feels. Good luck


Don't know about him, but I'm a proud owner of a 2009 Enduro SL Expert. I alos have a 2008 Tarmac Pro SL and am loving it. I have never had a bike that blends speed and confort so well as the Tarmac. Great bike.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> Don't know about him, but I'm a proud owner of a 2009 Enduro SL Expert. I alos have a 2008 Tarmac Pro SL and am loving it. I have never had a bike that blends speed and confort so well as the Tarmac. Great bike.


Sweet MTB! I picked up an 07 Enduro SL in s-works trim in mid-08 for a great discount. Loving that bike

Did you ever try a Roubaix vs the Tarmac? Is yours an SL2 frame or SL?

I tried both today and am more confused now. Check out my other post:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2096343#post2096343

Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Pro SL, not an S-works, Tarmac. I have been very pleased with the bike. 

I rode the Roubaix SL2 while I was at Specialized for training a couple of months ago. I was very impressed in that it felt very capable, even on gravel roads and the like. The more upright position did not suit me as well as that of the Tarmac, though. The Roubaix also felt very "snappy," though it didn't seem to push me to ride as hard or as quickly as the Tarmac does. I really find it hard to imagine a situation where you will be unhappy with either.

So far as my Enduro SL goes... I just got home from a ride and it freaking rocks!


----------

